
Browsing your website does not mean I want your spam - exolymph
https://medium.com/@fredbenenson/browsing-your-website-does-not-mean-i-want-your-spam-3821267e902#.hkfgwgvz4
======
creeble
I wonder how I can opt-out of Criteo's db?

~~~
pavel_lishin
I'm more interested in blocking their cookie; apparently Ghostery blocks them
by default.

